

Advice on seeking a CTO/Co-Founder for a new fashion/style Q&A site - EmekaPatrick

Hi, I’m a non-tech founder in New York City who needs help figuring out which route to take in my search for a CTO/Co-Founder with a strong Ruby on Rails background, and to some degree my product launch.<p>Late last year I spent a lot of time trying to find someone to work with me on my idea and after coming up with few results I went the route of raising friends and family money to outsource development in order to build a prototype which could attract users, financing, and a technical lead/team.  While the launch has been severely delayed due to a number of reasons, it’s slated to launch in stealth soon while we work out a couple kinks and then soon after we plan on doing a private beta and then finally a full fledged launch early next year after we’ve refined the product somewhat and built a bit of a user base.<p>I know I already have several things which need to be remedied with the site as soon as we get it out there, but many of the people from my original outsourced team are moving on to work on their own projects and I need to find someone as into the ideas I am, and if not, at least someone competent to work on helping me make changes to the site while I go through the search process for a tech lead.<p>Any ideas, suggestions, recommendations for how to go about a search given my situation? I’ve already tapped into my network and can’t find anyone that can help.<p>Also, please feel free to reach out for more details.<p>Thanks a bunch!
======
aonic
You should put your email in your profile's about section so people can
contact you.

I'm very much interested in fashion/style for a startup and would like to hear
more about your needs. I'll check for your email soon

~~~
EmekaPatrick
hi, my mistake, i guess i only put it in the email section. adding now, but
FYI it's emeka@goodtogoout.com

